# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Campaign against sex robot

## Airicist

Article "Sex robots should be banned, say campaigners, as engineers look to add AI to sex toys"
Machines ‘in the form of women or children for use as sex objects, substitutes for human partners or prostitutes’ are ‘harmful and contribute to inequalities in society’, campaigners claim

by Andrew Griffin
September 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 19, 2015




> Normally I do the videos in the order I receive them in but with all the hoopla surrounding the idea of banning sex robots I thought I'd bump this request to the top of the pile. Anyways, today's video is brought to you by a donation from Bran and here's what she has to say: "Hi Sandman, would you do a video about "robotic love." I don't mean talking about how androids would become physical/sexual surrogates for women, but how they would replace the emotional value of a human women in a man's life. If a man can not only have sex with a robot, but actually hold a meaningful conversation with it (without the drama and nagging) why would men ever want to go back to real women? Would men ever want regular women back, even if they started behaving themselves once more seeing that they would no longer have a monopoly on sex at that point? Even though you yourself appear to be okay with it on a rational level, on a deeply subconscious biological level, you still defend women from themselves. I've started noticing it in your "My message to women" video, when you called modern women "second rate men". It wasn't just anger and pity in your words, it was also sympathy there. And it is also noticeable lately when you actually twice talked about feminine women, and how they should dress, act and put make-up on in order to be pleasant in every way to men. Subconsciously, you were actually giving your female listeners advice on how to get and keep a man. You wished them well. And I notice that even with so many other mgtow men, not just on your channel. They're actually cheering on women to fight feminists and their harmful ways before it's too late. Before a replacement for them comes to the world stage. So, another question would be, would men ever truly want to replace real women deep down inside? Would they allow it to happen? Because even with an AI android that could help raise your children that come from an artificial womb, would most men go for it? Could people, men in particular, fall in love with "them" its or whatever)? I've read an article where I think an engineer said that people will be having sex with robots in just a few years (which is more than likely) but will be falling in love with them in about four decades (which is not that far away). So.....what do you think? Even you once said that you'd still want to get married and raise a family with some woman if this were the 1950s. Those words surprised me a few months ago, but now I think I get it. It's just not as simple as it seems. As far as I've seen nen and women still want each other. Today someone on your channel told me that "men love to feel needed by women".

----------


## Airicist

Why banning sex robots is a bad idea

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> Ethicists are calling for a ban on sex with robots, calling it detrimental to human beings and the value of human relationships. But does the Campaign Against Sex Robots have the right idea? Is a ban the way to solve potential human problems?
> 
> Kim Horcher and special guest Matt Key (Host-Marvel Movie News Show) discuss!

----------


## Airicist

Owners Must Agree Not to Have Sex with 'Emotional Robot' Pepper - IGN News 

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> There is a robot on sale in Japan billed as the first humanoid robot designed to live with humans. It has proved to be very popular -- however, before you bring Pepper home, you must sign a contract promising not to have sex with it.

----------


## Addisilliams

Every thing has two sides, humans should rationally use sex robots

----------

